# G701 Form



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2021)

How many of you require the submittal of a G701 form prior to closing out a larger project?

If you do, what dollar amount do you assign to permit valuations that require a G701 at the end of the project?

Architects, how often do you find yourself submitting this form?


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2021)

What is a G701 form?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2021)

jar546 said:


> How many of you require the submittal of a G701 form prior to closing out a larger project?
> 
> If you do, what dollar amount do you assign to permit valuations that require a G701 at the end of the project?
> 
> Architects, how often do you find yourself submitting this form?


*Are you talking about the AIA contractor *_*form G701???*_


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2021)

mark handler said:


> *Are you talking about the AIA contractor *_*form G701???*_


Yes sir.  The previous BO here required it for projects over $63,000 in order to close them out.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2021)

steveray said:


> What is a G701 form?


AIA Document G701™-2017 is used for implementing changes in the work agreed to by the owner, contractor, and architect. Execution of a completed G701 indicates agreement upon all terms of the change, including any changes in the contract sum (or guaranteed maximum price) and contract time. The form allows for signatures of the owner, architect and contractor, and for a description of the change.

Basically it was used to placed added value on a job to adjust the permit fees at the end.  By adjust I mean charge more fees, never reduce.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Basically it was used to placed added value on a job to adjust the permit fees at the end. By adjust I mean charge more fees, never reduce.


I would stop that practice immediately. The code only requires an estimated value to be used to determine the permit fees not the final actual cost to construct the project


[A] 109.3 Building permit valuations.
The applicant for a permit *shall provide an estimated permit value at time of application*. Permit valuations shall include total value of work, including materials and labor, for which the permit is being issued, such as electrical, gas, mechanical, plumbing equipment and permanent systems. If, in the opinion of the building official, the valuation is *underestimated* on the application, the permit shall be denied, unless the applicant can show detailed estimates to meet the approval of the building official. *Final building permit valuation shall be set by the building official.*


[A] 109.6 Refunds.
The building official is authorized to establish a refund policy.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> I would stop that practice immediately. The code only requires an estimated value to be used to determine the permit fees not the final actual cost to construct the project
> 
> 
> [A] 109.3 Building permit valuations.
> ...


I respectfully disagree.  Not everything is caught with revisions to the approved plans.  We had a $850,000 restoration project turn into a $17M project and the revisions did not fully account for the costs.  Yes revision submittals generate permit fee revenue but there is always more than what we know is being done.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2021)

A 16 million dollar difference is huge and had to be more than just a revision. Unless it is structural or a change in the floor plan 





And no we do not charge additional fees to look at revisions. Then again most of the commercial I see are small and less than 3 million


----------



## redeyedfly (Mar 18, 2021)

There are typically many G701s for a project.  It isn't a closeout document.  It's simply a revision to the contract documents and the associated costs and schedule revisions; they are issued and executed throughout the project.   
Building departments may charge permit fees per the statutes in their jurisdiction.  This is not a question of your opinion or the former BOs opinion, there is a law that you must follow in your jurisdiction. 
Your question doesn't really make sense.  If your jurisdiction has a statute or muni code that provides for increased permit fees at the end of the project based on change orders to the contract, you follow the law to determine the fees. If your permit valuation is based on the stated value at the beginning of the project (every jurisdiction I've ever worked in) then the project change orders are none of your business.  

Ask your city attorney about the laws that it is your job to enforce and follow.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 19, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> A 16 million dollar difference is huge and had to be more than just a revision. Unless it is structural or a change in the floor plan
> 
> And no we do not charge additional fees to look at revisions. Then again most of the commercial I see are small and less than 3 million


Coastal concrete restoration projects on high-rises are often low-balled for permit fee reasons.  They base it on their contract which starts with a minimum to get started, they take 2-3 years and are always a work in progress.  When they decide to change all of the balcony handrails and other work, the price changes significantly.


----------

